# Anti-short cycle lockout fault??? How do I fix



## joedaddy78 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a Armstrong model #2SHP13 series split system heat pump. The outdoor unit keeps clicking off and on. I can push the reset to make the unit work, but it seems to take a long time to heat. It keeps repeating this cycle with the outdoor unit until I push reset again. When I look at the defrost contol board, the error I'm getting is "Anti-short Cycle Lockout". Any ideas or help?


----------



## Jnaas2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Call someone before you do damage to your unit, Something is causing it to short cycle and it will damage your unit


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Probably it is low on Freon. Call a Pro. The reset is either for low pressure/low on Freon or high pressure which is another serious problem. Taking a long time to heat sounds like low Freon.


----------



## Bitters (May 28, 2014)

Where is the reset button?


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Low on freon.How old is the unit?


----------



## joedaddy78 (Dec 8, 2014)

The unit is 7 years old.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Age does not matter. It can leak in the first year.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like a safety is doing its job. Most likely the low pressure switch. The charge needs checked.


----------

